# Fox Stratos FS 12000 MAG - jetzt zum Hammerpreis reduziert !



## am-angelsport (6. September 2011)

Hallo Angelfreunde,


TOP Angebot

* Fox* *Stratos FS 12000 MAG *​ *Großfisch Freilaufrolle*

​*jetzt zum Hammerpreis reduziert!*


http://www.am-angelsport-onlineshop...0&y=0&osCsid=61b79f1fd79c1e279b62c6b51a93bf2e









http://www.am-angelsport-onlineshop...0&y=0&osCsid=61b79f1fd79c1e279b62c6b51a93bf2e


bei uns im Onlineshop bestellbar. 


www.am-angelsport-onlineshop.de​ 



bei Fragen oder Interesse können sie uns täglich von 9.30Uhr bis 18.00 Uhr telefonisch erreichen.
Bestellhotline: 07143 – 9607911​ 



Beste Grüße​ 

Ihr A&M Angelsport Team​


----------

